# Section of N.S. jail 'extensively damaged' in riot



## Nfld Sapper (8 Apr 2009)

Section of N.S. jail 'extensively damaged' in riot
Updated Wed. Apr. 8 2009 9:08 PM ET

The Canadian Press

DARTMOUTH, N.S -- A section of Nova Scotia's largest jail was "extensively damaged" Wednesday afternoon after some inmates who refused to return to their cells started fires and ransacked a common living unit. 

Sherri Aikenhead, a spokeswoman for the provincial Justice Department, said the incident began at about 1:30 p.m. when 59 inmates in a unit at the Central Nova Scotia Correctional Centre ignored an order to return to their cells for lockdown. 

They broke windows, started a fire in a garbage can and a "more serious" fire in a book shelve in the living unit -- a common area where inmates can watch television and congregate. 

Aikenhead didn't elaborate on the damage except to say it was extensive. 

"It is considered a major disturbance," she said to reporters gathered outside the jail in Dartmouth. 

Eventually, all but about 10 prisoners returned to their cells, then finally the last holdouts gave up their protest before dusk. 

Aikenhead said one inmate was treated on site for smoke inhalation. Some prisoners apparently brandished broken shards of glass and weapons during the rampage, but there were no injuries. 

Aikenhead described the situation in the rest of the jail as "very calm" throughout the incident. 

Police were brought in on standby, as well as ambulances but neither was used. 

Aikenhead said she couldn't speculate on what caused the disturbance, but confirmed there was a lockdown at the facility Tuesday night. 

She couldn't say what was behind the original lockdown. 

"All it takes is one inmate to get something like this started," she said. 

All prisoners were to remain in lockdown until at least Thursday morning. 

Opened in 2001 in a Dartmouth industrial park, the Central Nova Scotia Correctional Facility is designed to house 224 male and 48 female offenders in single cells. 

But prisoners are often placed two to a cell because of overcrowding, prompting complaints from both inmates and guards about conditions there. 

Last November, an unnamed guard sent an email to the provincial New Democrats to say there were too few guards at the jail when inmates in two rooms refused to comply with a lockdown, then proceeded to trash one of the rooms and assault another inmate. 

Thirteen guards had to be called in from home and from other parts of the facility to deal with the incident, the email said. 

Before the disturbance on Wednesday, Justice Department officials said they are working to fill a number of positions at the jail, where the majority of adult offenders in the province are held. 

Two correctional officers and a supervisor have already been added to that facility's admissions and discharge area, and some part-time workers are being elevated to full time.


----------



## Pelorus (8 Apr 2009)

Seems like the Nova Scotia justice system is just having all sorts of problems these days.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Apr 2009)

Move them all out into the yard, with no protection from the weather, until repairs are done. Blue rockets and plastic water cans only. Oh, and take away the fucking basketballs, they don't work


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 Apr 2009)

If one ever needs to gauge the stupidity of inmates just think about lighting a fire in an area that you have zero control over whether you can leave or not.......


----------

